# Has anyone tried the Nutripet Dog food?



## sunnymito (Mar 16, 2010)

Dog Food Reviews - Nutripet Premium Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost

From the nutrition chart it can be understood that it is a pretty high quality dog food. But my 7 month old scottish terrier doesn't seem to like it. He just lets the food sit for days. Is there any other dog food that he might like which has the same level of quality?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

There are even better quality foods for your pup!

Orijen
Acana
Evo
Core
Blue Buffalo Wilderness
Merrick B.G
Nature's variety instinct
Fromm

Wellness
Innova
Blue Buffalo
Nature's variety prairie

Canidae
Kirkland
Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul


----------

